# Lure makers get together



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

With all the guys in the Hampton roads area that make lures...was thinking that it might be cool to have a get together to share ideas. Anyone game? I am in Norfolk. I pour lead, tie flies, bucktails, flounder riges, make wooden plugs...

Frank


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Or a knot tying get2gether. There're lots of questions about knots and the only easiest way to learn how to tie them is watching someone else doing it. Thanks to NTKG, I finally learned how to tie a bimini.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fcbandgdog, do you have big sinker molds (8+ oz bank and 8+ oz egg sinkers)? I've got a bunch of wheel lead that I could donate to the cause. Plus, I figured out how to tie a bimini with a 20 ft loop sitting at my desk  Oh, and I build rods. So a get-together to share ideas, eat, swap stuff, etc would be awesome. I'm in NoVA


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Molds*

Hey,

I actually have molds from 1 oz. to 28 oz and many for leadheads and bucktails. I build rods also. I have a shop set up in my garage. If we get a few guys together, I could host. I live in Norfolk.

Frank


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fcbandgdog said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a shop set up in my garage. If we get a few guys together, I could host. I live in Norfolk.
> 
> Frank




Frank has a a small BPS in his garage!


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

A friend of mine found some old lead that was used back in the day for high voltage cable repair. He must've dropped off 100 pounds or so. This is good quality soft lead. I've got a tounge sinker mold 4, 6, & 8. I've also got a 3 oz jig mold for making flat slab lures. So I'd be interested in a get together also. As it happens I'm a Norfolkian too. Also have a small lead pot. 
Thanks, Tim


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

I'd like to attend, but only around the first week of August... frickin college classes...
TC


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

If it was on a Sunday I might make the drive.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

I'd be interested in a get together. 

><))))*>


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm interested.


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Lets do it*

Looks like we have a crew. I am going to be in Hatteras next week but will post when I get back. Maybe a Sat or Sun soo. I'll host.

F


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Me too! To quote one of my favorite people "I want to learn too!"


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm in too. Got'ta keep an eye on Goggin  .


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

me to, someone has to keep an eye on advisor, keeping an eye on rory...


----------

